# summary of nutrient companies products and their benefits



## mazpot (Aug 7, 2009)

I find it very helpful and still refer to it in order to refresh my memory at times. this is a compilation of products that are well known, with a description of each, and their benefits...I hope you enjoy info.

I did not write this*, but reformatted and edited it for us here @ Cdot. lw 

Overall breakdown of Assorted nutrient/additive companies and there products...
as well as, a breakdown/explanation of their uses and benefits.

Modern Plant Nutrition

Over the last ten years, hydroponic plant science has moved away from the simple addition of bare bones nutrients to a sterile root zone. It is now understood that there are more factors to plant nutrition than essential macro and micronutrients. 

Modern plant nutrition has three main areas of concentration 

1. Basic plant nutrition: Newer nutrients are now chelated, using agents such as fulvic and amino acids
to make the uptake of micronutrients and other charged molecules much easier and more accessible to
the plant. 

2. Providing hormones and metabolic enhancers: There are a variety of nutrient additives and foliar sprays whose essential function is to speed the plant up, making the plant work faster and harder, have more energy, and ultimately produce more...

3. Root zone health: The importance of healthy roots can not be overstated. There has been alot of research in this area... 

Plant Growth Hormones 

natural plant growth regulators (or plant hormones) are gibberellic acid , ethylene gas, abscisic acid (ABA), 4 auxins, and several cytokinins, which all have their own specific effects on growth and development in plants. The main advancement that has been made which is useful in hydroponics is with cytokins. Most cytokin research has been concentrated in figuring out the appropriate and 
most elevated amount that can be delivered to the plant without any harmful side effects. 

There is a wide range of products now available that are made of ascophylum nodosum, the north Alaskan sea kelp form which most cytokins etc. are derived from. 

Growth Max - A seaweed extract made for foliar feeding plants. An excellent and inexpensive way to give your plants an extra boost.

Nitrozime - very popular- growers swear by the results - Nitrozime provides cytokinins to help control and regulate germination, root development, nutrition uptake, plant tissue composition, flowering, seed and fruit set.

B'cuzz - Atami's line of stimulators are formulated from a combination of two kinds of seawwed, Laminaria digitata and Ascophyllum nodosum. These solutions help plants handle stress - 3 formulas, one for rooting, one for growth and one for bloom.

Liquid Karma - If you are looking for just one thing to add to nutrient regimen, Liquid Karma is the one.It is good for every stage of growth and will definately increase branching points, fruit and flower sets and overall yield by as much as 30% . Liquid Karma Chelates micronutrients through amino and fulvic acids, and shuttles them into plant cells, increasing metabolic rates and conserves
plant energy. Full of B-vitamins and other stress relieving components w/ large amount of cytokyns derived from ascophylum nodosum north atlantic sea kelp.

SuperNova - SuperNova contains high concentrations of cytokines extracted from Ascophyllum Nodosum. 
Cytokines increase cell division, which promotes vigorous plant and root growth. SuperNova also 
contains growth precursors, vitamins, and amino acids. Super Nova is made by general hydroponics 
to work with Dark Energy .

Humic and Fulvic Acids 

The primary benefit of both humic and fulvic acids is improved plant growth. There are three types of humates: humic acids, fulvic acids and humin. Only humic and fulvic acids currently play a role in hydroponics. For those eco-concious growers out there, there are no known detrimental side effects from using humic acids. 

Humic Acid

Humic acids change the turbidity of the cell and in effect swell the cell up with more water, creating an osmotic imbalance and promoting the uptake of nutrient salts. An added bonus is seen in root cells when micoryzae are looking for their much needed first contact - because the cell is more swelled up it is easier for the microzyzzae to attach. 
Humic acids contain fulvic acid...so if you use humic..you only need 50% of fulvic acid recommended

Fossil Fuel - FossilFuel employs high-quality humic acids to help plants resist environmental stresses, to improve the plants ability to absorb nutrients and water, and stimulates plant growth through increased cell division. It is HIGHLY ABSORBABLE, which is not true of most humates.

Rare Earth - A rich blend of silicon, humates and 72 rare minerals. Blend with rooting media, topsoil, or add directly to nutrient solution to develop a protective silicon shield. Allows for stronger development and heavier fruit. 

Diamond Black - Blended with rooting media, Diamond Black will slowly break down adding Humates to the root environment. This is a pure mined material and meets all organic standards for crop production. Humates released into the plant's environment regulate the flow and enhance the transport of plant nutrients.

Fulvic Acid

A long with its chelating properties, fulvic acid is also a key factor in the Kreb cycle, the plant's respiratory and metabolism system. Providing this molecule reserves a plant's key energy reserves. A recent study showed that plants treated with fulvic acid experienced a 36% increase in produce weight at harvest, a 36.5% increase plant growth, and they flowered on average four days ahead of the control plants. Studies indicate the use of humates in hydroponics results in bigger plants and bigger veggies and quicker harvests.

Pure Fulvic Acid - A great deal on pure fulvic acid. These acids are small active organic molecules and are excellent chelators which penetrate through plant surfaces and roots. The results are healthier and stronger plants, decreased water stress and improved soil moisture and structure. 

Diamond Nectar - Diamond Nectar is a Fulvic Acid extract from a combination of unique Leonardite sources providing the highest availability and diversity of these bioactive pant compounds. The General Hydroponics research team has assayed over 300 different Leonardite sources around the 
world to create a proprietary, pH balanced, fulvic acid with maximum agronomic benefits. 

Liquid Karma - Liquid Karma Chelates micronutrients through amino and fulvic acids, and shuttles them into plant cells, increasing metabolic rates and conserves plant energy. Full of B-vitamins and other stress relieving components w/ large amount of cytokyns derived from ascophylum nodosum north atlantic sea kelp.

Grandma Enggy's Fulvic Acid - Advanced Nutrients 

Enzymes 

Along with the major plant hormone research, enzymes have become the recent focus of much attention. Smaller yet amazingly powerful...enzymes have a variety of important benefits for the hydro grower. 
There are many different enzymes that all have different functions. The hydroponic growing community is just beginning to get a hold on what they all do. 

There are two types of enzymes that we are most concerned with. There are those that accelerate sugar/resin production and work to create flavor and aroma. There are others that break down dying and dead plant proteins into their component parts. These amino acids, lipids and smaller molecules which can be reabsorbed by the plant. 

Banana Manna contains concentrated organic extracts of banana, mango, guava and other exotic tropical plants rich in hormones and vitamins known to increase essential oil production in plants. It makes the harvest sweeter...

Cannazyme Cannazym is a high-quality enzyme product. It consists of more than 15 different kinds of enzymes to which vitamins and extracts of desert plants are added. Cannazym speeds up the process of breaking down dead root material and activates the micro-organisms. In addition to this, Cannazym facilitates the improved absorption of nutrients and increases the resistance against pathogenic organisms.

Hygrozyme Hygrozyme Enzymatic formula prevents the formation of pythium and algae, speeds up degradation of dead organic matters and facilitates chemical nutrient assimilation. It will create healthy white root growth in your plants. It will not harm beneficial microbes...my favorite






SensiZym is a super concentrate of over 80 different enzymes, each having specific functions that enhance plant and root growth. Part of the Advanced Nutrients line. Great for soil or hydroponics. 

Bud and bloom boosters 

Phosphorous and potassium are the two macro nutrients directly involved in fruit/flower formation, structure and overall taste, potency an aroma. A lot of research has been done on these important nutrients. Feeding curves have been generated, allowing growers to apply a more exact
diet to their fruiting flowering plants throughout the bloom phase.

Ionic Boost- Ionic Boost is a nutrient supplement designed to be used in the final few weeks before harvest. Boost allows the grower easy control of the extra Phosphorous and Potassium that can lead to bumper yields. Boost is an ideal addition to Ionic nutrient solutions but can also be used very effectively with any good quality nutrient solution of the Bloom variety

Monster Bloom - An azure colored product from Grotek erives its strength from super phosphates and buffers that deliver enhanced harvest results never achieved before. Blessed with this blue powder, plants Increase OIL production! And produce Extra Large Buds! 

Kool Bloom - Designed for use in the second half of reproductive development, this concentrated nutrient supplement increases the production of essential oils and fragrance in flowers.

CANNA PK 13-14 - contributes to improved bloom and fructification. Unlike other blooming aids, 
Canna PK13-14 works rapidly and is becomes immediately available to the plant, because it requires a very small amount of absorption energy. This allows the plant to fully focus on blooming.

Advanced Nutrients Big Bud - is Big Bud's plant specific ratios of Phosphorous, Potassium, Magnesium and Amino Acids. Big Bud will dramatically increase bud growth, width, weight and resin production like no other bloom enhancing product can.

Advanced Nutrients Over Drive - Overdrive is an ultra premium flower booster with an extremely extensive and very complex array of phosphorus and potassium sources. Hormones and catalytic agents are added in order to pack on extra girth and weight that produce unparalleled flower and oil production during the critical last weeks of flowering when plants show the most sizeable gains. 

Silicates

Silicate helps strengthen plant tissue helping plants flourish in adverse environmental conditions, such as heat, drought, and frost. 
For use in container gardens or soilless hydrogardening
applications

Pro Silicate - Pro-Silicate toughens the cell walls of your plant to form a physical barrier against insects and disease. A building block for plant cells, silicone increases resistance to mildews, fungus and insect attacks, where the stronger cell walls counter predatory probings. 
Pro Silicate, protects your plants from wilting and droughts by acting as an insulation against water loss through
transpiration at higher temperatures. Plants can grow at higher temperatures. Will also help increase flower count and prolong bloom life.

Silica Blast - Silicate is a beneficial nutrient supplement to be used in conjunction with standard nutrient program. Silica Blast was designed by American Agritech to be used specifially with their Botanicare Line of products.

phospholipid technology 

Phospholipid agents, are an extremely powerful group of activators & transporters of Humatic Isolates. The Phospholipid technologies developed by Dutch Master can be tailored to suit a wide range of Humatic Isolates as well as directing those isolates to activate specific subsystems of plant growth, development or physiology.
Phospholipids create membranes in channel so that larger 
molecules can quickly enter a cell.

Dutch Master Folitech Folitech Grow and Flower are two unique foliar sprays designed to enhance your plants ability to support and produce larger numbers of flowers than would normally be possible. Folitech is a two stage product with a vegetative and a flowering formulation which are 
designed to be used at the appropriate stage of the plants development.

How to use reservoir additives in your nutrient solution 

When using additives, it would be ideal to clean the reservoir every week. This is the way to keep your plants growing super strong, and to really keep things healthy and clean. If you are going to change your reservoir about once a week, use the following method.

First add the appropriate additives in the correct dosage. 
Add nutrients bringing the nutrient level to the desired level. 
ph balance the reservoir 
Throughout the week, when you fill up the reservoir, just add only nutrient's..no additives, ph
Dont add additives again until you clean and refill the reservoir 
Follow this to end when you use a flushing agent. 
Change nutrients in reservoir every 7-10 days...

or, 10 days to 2 weeks

First add the appropriate additives in the correct dosage. 
Add nutrients bringing the nutrient level to the desired level. 
ph balance the reservoir 
Throughout the week, when you fill up the reservoir, use only ph'd RO/distilled water...or, tap, if you got it. 
At the end of one week, use 1/2 strength nutes. 
Follow this to end when you use a flushing agent. 

Ionic

Ionic is a nice, one part nutrient that has a separate formula for vegetative growth and one for bloom growth. We recommend this nutrient because it is so simple to use. Ionic is great used with any of the additives listed above.

For best results we highly recommend using at least Liquid Karma.

If you are growing any kind of plant that requires budding, fruit or flowering, you should use the superphosphate Ionic Boost in the end of your cycle, about two weeks before harvest. 

For best results, keep the pH of your nutrient solution between 5.8  6.2 

Botanicare Pure Blend Pro

Botanicare Pure Blend Pro is an organic nutrient with 10-15% pure mineral content. It contains absorbable forms of iron, calcium and phosphorous. The phosphorous comes from pure rock phosphate. 

PureBlend is a one-part nutrient with a vegetative and a bloom formula.The line includes a calcium magnesium micronutrient Boost called Cal-Mag Plus which is to be used at the end of the vegetative period and throughout bloom. It helps to prevent micronutrient deficiencies and lockout.

Liquid Karma was made to be used with this line, as well as Silica Blast and HydroGuard, a bacterial innoculant and fungicide. We also recommend using one of the enzymatic formulas listed above.

For those who are concerned about large flowers and fruits, we recommend using Pure Blend Pro Bloom for soil. It is a superphosphate and will work well with hydro plants needing that extra boost to finish. or alternatively use big bud, monster bloom etc. 
or, use banana manna for resin sugar building. 

Clearex, Flora kleen, fianl Phase are great flushing agents all work in hydroponics.

PLEASE NOTE: Many hydro growers have begun noticing a problem with the feeding chart/directions on the PureBlend Pro bottles. If you follow their directions you will find that the strenght of your solution is way too high. It is best to monitor the PPM in your solution. Find out what your plant needs & keep your solution at that level, or maybe just a little higher. ... If you don't have a way of monitoring your solution, we HIGHLY reccomend getting a meter --- but if you want to try without it, just use a little less than the directions call for (this is generally good advice anyway)

For best results, keep the pH of your nutrient solution between 5.8-6.2 

Advanced Nutrients 

Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom
Advanced Nutrients are some of the best nutrients on the hydroponic market as well as some of the most complicated there are many additives and it can be slightly overwhelming to manage at first.

Generally they suggest you use only RO water and keep a ph of 5.6 until about 4 weeks before harvesting. (look this up) . Here is a link to the Advanced Nutrients Calculator 
http://www.mondoproshop.com/nutrient...cednutrients=1
to help you figure out what nutrients you would need.

What makes the nutes themselves special is that the micro nutrients are individually chelated with their appropriate micronutrients (as opposed to CANNA which does batch chelation) Nutrients come from premium mineral sources and they are added in a+b format. 

Always add (before you add nutrients) 

SensiZym: enzymatic formula - breaks down decomposing plant proteins 
B-52 ascophylum nodosum b-1 vitamin mix 
Piranha benefical fungus 
Tarantula benefical bacteria (25 more) 
Voodoo juice primary benefical bacteria (5 strains) 
Silica 
Fulvic acid 
Final Phase, flushing agent for use at the end of the cycle - removes built up salts, etc. 
Bud Blood to speed up transition from veg to bloom 
Big Bud to provide large fruit set (3-4 weeks)  extreme high in potassium 
Overdrive  has high amount of potassium & phosphorous which promotes more sugar, resin, taste and 
aroma. Helps to finish the fruit. 

Can still use Banana Manna - resin and flavor enhancer. Great for any kind of product in which flavor/ fruit is desireable. 

Canna Aqua Vega & Flores 

Canna Aqua Vega & Flores is a premium two-part nutrients from Holland. CANNA has a unique line of nutrients  all the micronutrients are batch chelated using a blend of humic fulvic and amino acids, this provides a greater micronutrient absorption. They are also extremely ph balanced. 
The following additives which we would recommend. This line is excellent with ultra healthy plants yielding large and super tasty fruits. 

CANNA PK 13-14  add only in weeks 3 & 4 of bloom. 
Rhizotonic - best for beginning stages of growth 
Cannazyme - to be used throughout the life cycle of the plants 
you can also use a superphosphate for finishing such as Big Bud, Overdrive, monster bloom, etc.(last 2 weeks, before flush)...& Liquid Karma


*thanks to:
© 2006 GreenCoast Hydroponics: practically dutch
...for the original page

note: I read, edited and changed some of the overall content to try and create a better read...I hope Everything makes sense...It was a long process...

perhaps Z, will stick it somewhere, it will be easily found, and updated...


----------



## mazpot (Aug 7, 2009)

update...newer products not included...






Dutch master Reverse...formally called feminizer...I use it on 2 plants, I didn't get total reverse, but I got the fattest juiciest buds, I have ever grown...It acted like a bud catalyst...






I know others here have tried it, perhaps they will add their particular results/comments. lw


also, On the Organic side of hydro...I have a bottle of Iguana Juice-grow and bloom.

I am going to grow a couple clones using Iguana Juice...
side-by-side with a pure blend pro Organic Hydro Grow.

I will use the base nutrients mix;
Liquid Karma
Calmag+ and Hygrozyme

all these are organic and I have had great results with the pure blend pro(botanicare product's), despite negatives surrounding Organics in Hydro. I love these products.

All my veggies are grown with this recipe.


----------



## mazpot (Aug 11, 2009)

If this help you out a little throw me some + rep, thanks.


----------



## mastajam (Aug 29, 2009)

mazpot said:


> If this help you out a little throw me some + rep, thanks.



hell yeah man planning a grow myself and was looking at nutes...appreciate the help man


----------



## bender420 (Oct 2, 2009)

mazpot said:


> If this help you out a little throw me some + rep, thanks.



Fuck yeah I am throwing you some rep. I don't want to hijack your thread, so I would really appreciate it if you could drop by my post and drop some knowledge on me. You seem like one of the folks here who could kick my grow up a notch. Thanks bud.


----------



## howdyguhk (Oct 8, 2009)

who actually has first hand experience with these nutes, and enough grow experience to compare the actual benefits of these products?


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm bumping this as even though it's not a head to head comparison (which causes flame wars) it does demystify the nutrient gauntlet a little


----------



## SwiftGrow (Nov 10, 2010)

Ive tried GH, Canna and Advanced Nutrients all on the same system and seem have the best results using mostly Advanced Nutrients products. No i do not use the 15 different products Advanced offers but theres base nutes Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom, BudCandy, Voodoo Juice, Overdrive and Rhino Skin really seem make thing work well. I grow 8 plants in a 8x8 room, have it so 4 are ready every month and i get about 1.5-2 lbs every month. 

That nutrient chart is really nice tho definately gave me some insight on dutchmaster


----------

